# Please help solve strange amp problem



## tonycopple (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a Laney LA30C amplifier, a Cort acoustic guitar with pick-up (which needs a 9v battery to power it) and an electric guitar (which does not need a battery to power it). It has a regular 3-pin power cord. I bought the amp about 18 months ago and love it.

Several months ago, the amplifier developed a low frequency hum when I plugged in the Cort. I could eliminate this hum by touching the shield of the guitar cord with my hand, or by holding a mic in my hand if it was plugged into the amp.

There is absolutely no hum when the electric guitar is plugged in.
There is absolutely no hum when I plug the Cort into my old trusty Kalamazoo Revert 12 amp.

If you have seen this problem and think you know how you could fix it, please get in touch.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Have you replaced the battery in the acoustic?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Does your Kalamazoo have a two prong plug?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i've got an old national "studio 10" with a two prong plug...if i plug it in and get a hum...i flip the plug over and plug it in upside down...that does the trick of removing any hum...


----------

